# VidCon Millennials don't tip.



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Good thing I allowed a few of them to long haul themselves.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

In other news: the sky is blue!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Zebonkey said:


> In other news: the sky is blue!


Also, expect lots of traffic Friday afternoon.


----------

